# Photo Tourny Theme - Eerie, Dark, Creepy--etc.



## Ben

No spiders or anything like that. Maybe a sense of vastness, or some weird shadows. Go nuts.

*Rules:*
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## Glliw




----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm looking forward to seeing what Geoff submits.


----------



## Fatback

Ok I think I got one that will work. 

http://yfrog.com/2y108cj


----------



## linkin

Damn i have nothing for this one


----------



## speedyink

http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs26/i/2008/071/f/8/Visitors_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine:


----------



## The_Other_One

I'd been meaning to get some photos of this place.  This contest was just one more reason to   So yes, creepy auto sales place   I'm sure people wondered what the heck I was doing on the side of the road at 1:30am 






(Repost with a bit better compression)


----------



## Kornowski

Hope this is Ok;


----------



## ScOuT

Throwing a little Illumination on the Taliban so my gunners can pick em up That was a creepy night


----------



## Kornowski

ScOuT said:


> Throwing a little Illumination on the Taliban so my gunners can pick em up That was a creepy night



Dude, I hate you entering these with your military pictures of awesome!


----------



## ScOuT

Kornowski said:


> Dude, I hate you entering these with your military pictures of awesome!



I got like 20,000 Army pictures...I might have 100 that I could post for each tourney

After 10 years...you tend to collect a few


----------



## TFT




----------



## patrickv

well i've never been in a tourny so






LOWL i know right ?


----------



## Ben

uhhh.....got anything else PV?


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> uhhh.....got anything else PV?



meh let me check


----------



## patrickv

Ben said:


> uhhh.....got anything else PV?



Damn I have a spider. I'll take a pic tomorrow and upload it. Have only 3 days now. think i can make it :good:


----------



## aviation_man

Mine for now: 
http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss346/valoc8/IMG_4741-2.jpg?t=1255462371


----------



## Calibretto

Hopefully you can squeeze me in

http://pic.leech.it/i/3d407/0284f7c4door.jpg


----------



## El DJ

First photo tourney for me 






Hey, I think it's eerie.


----------



## Geoff

I don't know if you have room, but here's mine:

http://www.photosbygeoff.com/photos/680202764_CuvP3-XL.jpg


----------



## Laquer Head

I dunno if this counts but I took it a while ago and thought I'd try,. its obviously also my display pic


----------



## patrickv

Ben hope this is ok i don't have any other pics.. lol






Don't have time to go out to take another either


----------



## Droogie

speedyink said:


> http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs26/i/2008/071/f/8/Visitors_by_speedyink.jpg



this is so awesome!


----------



## speedyink

Thanks!

So..when's the poll coming up?


----------



## Glliw

Yeah, figured poll would be up by now..


----------



## vroom_skies

speedyink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So..when's the poll coming up?



When hell freezes over.
Wo, what do ya know:

http://www.computerforum.com/162017-photo-tourney-voting-eerie-dark-creepy.html#post1340631


----------

